# Setting up Favorites



## rdr (Jan 19, 2006)

With the 811 there was a limit on the number of favorites you could store on your lists. Does the 211 have same amount, more/less?


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

Check the manual. It should have the number listed.


----------



## rdr (Jan 19, 2006)

Don't have a manual at this time. Could wait until I get one, but does anyone know. thanks


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The Tech Portal shows "120 channels distributed among 4 user defined lists."


----------

